# Convert 6" bandsaw to 9" depth of cut



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

Hi all

It's Bean's fault really. 

He was expressing love and admiratione for my bandsaw (well, he said he liked it) and asked if there were any problems. 

Well, yes, the resaw height is ONLY 6" which is annoying :evil: says I.

Two engineers faced with a problem!!! After a brief discussion and a bit of measuring, work started and now my bandsaw will *resaw a FULL 9"* depth!!!!

I originally thought that I might have to reinforce the section around the aluminium extrusion (already decided how) that holds the bearings but this has proved not to be the case as the sheet steel that the case is made from is quite thick and the door locks tight providing additional support. The defection in the ali extrusion when I push against it by hand is the same afer the mod as it was before  

Bandsaw is Charnwood W720 155mm. Standard chinese job which is sold under many brand names

Here's what I did

Before (note ruler at 155mm depth of cut)









I removed the blade and top wheel first. Now I modified the aluminium section that holds the blade guides first by shortening it slightly and cutting a little shoulder at the top. Also had to remove some material from the slot (see picture where wheel runs through ali) to allow the top wheel to run through the ali.








Next, I got the angle grinder out and cut a profile in the rear to accept the bearing assembly when fully raised















I also made a small cutout in the side and redrilled the holes to mount the internal channel that guides the ali extrusion when lowering and raising the bearings. Also re-drilled the clamp bolt hole a little higher and slightly modified the steel that sits at the other end of the bolt by cutting 12mm from the bottom of it








I had to file a coutersink along the slot that originally held the caphead bolts that secured the bearing guides to the end of the extrusion. I fitted 6mm countersunk bolts in it.








Here you can see the 9" depth of cut and I have placed the same ruler from the first picture in shot too for reference








First resaw operation was 7 1/2" Beech. Lovely 









OK. Pretty easy and the result is 50% more depth of cut. Used a hacksaw, angle grinder and file + battery drill.

Total time for the job was 4 hours.


----------



## johnelliott (10 Jan 2005)

Nice work, Tony, and a good reminder to us all not to accept limitations at face value
John


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

hi
great idea 
do u think the motor will hold up to the extra work.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

Thanks John

Bobby, the motor seems to work fine and did not slow down during the resaw operation, never mind stalling. Also, I will not be resawing very often and so I don't see it being an issue

Possibly the ease of cut is due to my use of Dure Edge blades which cut the very hard beech like the proverbial hot knife.

If need be, I have a second, slower speed on the bandsaw which will provide more torque


----------



## DaveL (10 Jan 2005)

Tony,

Nicely done, good bit of lateral thinking. 8) My Elektra BAS315 looks very similar, I will remember this if I get stuck on a large board. :shock:


----------



## Bean (10 Jan 2005)

Tony Hey smart       


Bean


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Jan 2005)

Tony
Nice work. How long did you think about it before the actual cutting and grinding started?

SF


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2005)

Shadowfax":2kryxk9u said:


> Tony
> Nice work. How long did you think about it before the actual cutting and grinding started?
> 
> SF



To be honest about 1/2 hour hard thought and measuring + chatted with Bean before that. 
I have been a design and maintenance engineer for over 20 years and so I was pretty confident from the off.


----------



## Midnight (10 Jan 2005)

an here was me thinking "riser block"....

nice bit o metal bashin there Tony....


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Jan 2005)

Tony,

Good job! I shall now have a look at my similarly restricted Kity 613 and see if a bit of judicious work with the angle grinder would help..


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jan 2005)

Good to see someone with the same cost outlook as my own..

Somewhere in the last few days there has also been a tip to round off the back edge of a bandsaw blade this could also take some pressure off the motor perhaps if needed.

If this has not been seen by yourself let me know and I will do a search for the article.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jan 2005)

Mike

If only it were that simple on chiese bandsaws :? 

DW. Thanks, I did see the article and forgot about it - might try it out as nothing to lose :lol:


----------



## Alf (11 Jan 2005)

devonwoody":o7b55fi8 said:


> Somewhere in the last few days there has also been a tip to round off the back edge of a bandsaw blade this could also take some pressure off the motor perhaps if needed.


The Dure-Edge blades come ready done IIRC, although I'm not sure how it'd help the motor? I thought it was to minimise wear on the guides. :? 

Clever fix, Tony. Like Midnight, I was thinking riser block and wondering how the heck you'd made it work. Funny, I've often thought the way the top guide assembly on bandsaws takes up space was a bit wasteful, but never thought it might be fixed. Very cunning.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jan 2005)

To Alf. 

I think that if the blade causes less wear on the guides no energy is being lost to that point. :?: [/quote]


----------



## Alf (11 Jan 2005)

devonwoody":82xn6ipq said:


> I think that if the blade causes less wear on the guides no energy is being lost to that point. :?:


DW, well I dunno. I sort of had it in my head it was more to do with losing the sharp corner on the back of the blade which can cut into the guides, particularly on tight curves. As usual I'm hopelessly failing to visualise if that'd also effect the amount of friction from the blade in a straight line re-sawing operation, but I suppose it might make a difference. Enough to notice though? Sigh. If only someone had told me physics might actually be useful beyond the examination hall... :roll: No matter; it's a win-win situation anyway isn't it?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## devonwoody (11 Jan 2005)

Depends how hard you push


----------



## Alf (11 Jan 2005)

LOL! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jan 2005)

Alf":1ymiwf80 said:


> but never thought it might be fixed. Very cunning.
> 
> Cheers, Alf


----------



## Shadowfax (11 Jan 2005)

Tony
Looks like you might have started a trend here. I've got visions of members up and down the country taking tools to their bandsaws to make them ever bigger and better than before!
Cunning plan on your part, though. Bloody good one, in fact!

SF


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2005)

Shadowfax":zfj7wiw3 said:


> Cunning plan on your part, though. Bloody good one, in fact!
> 
> SF




Aww shucks   

Thanks SF


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jan 2005)

Hi SF



Shadowfax":2o4dcc5s said:


> Tony, Looks like you might have started a trend here. I've got visions of members up and down the country taking tools to their bandsaws to make them ever bigger and better than before!
> Cunning plan on your part, though. Bloody good one, in fact!



I'm sorry but I have to give you a public warning for this post. You must never _*ever*_ post in this vein again.

It doesn't say so, but Tony made a jig for this job. :shock: Now, do you see why I am so concerned? 

You only need to give Tony the slightest encouragement and we will all be made to pay. We'll have jigs coming out of our ears for months. :lol: 

Oh, woe is me. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Alf (12 Jan 2005)

Now, now, Tony, put that MDF and threaded insert down and come quietly. What's that your muttering under your breath while menacingly hefting that aluminium T-track in your hand? Oh. That's not a very nice thing to say about Neil, is it...?

Cheers, Alf :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2005)

Would a jig extend to my new trench cutting guide system (mk2) or the dust extraction support for the pillar drill (that Hannah helped with) or my circle making device to make perfectly round wheels or mods to kit to make it work better or....... I guess not


I'll get the coat...


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jan 2005)

ROTFL.

I rest my case. :roll: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jan 2005)

Hi Tony



Tony":2oxtj3dg said:


> Would a jig extend to my new trench cutting guide system (mk2)



OK, I'll bite. Do you have any photographs?

Cheers
Neil

PS What have I done? :shock:


----------



## Alf (12 Jan 2005)

Tony":1sw1x0j3 said:


> the dust extraction support for the pillar drill (that Hannah helped with)


Oh Hannah, no. Shame on you for encouraging your dad in these evil ways. :roll: 



Newbie_Neil":1sw1x0j3 said:


> PS What have I done? :shock:


Lost your marbles? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2005)

Neil

Not completed yet due to university work getting in the way of fun but soon...

Problem with the last one was dust extraction (a big thing with me at the moment is dust collection) and the new one solves that along with an improved clamp and guide


----------



## Newbie_Neil (12 Jan 2005)

Hi Tony

I'll look forward to seeing it.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bean (12 Jan 2005)

Neil Alf its all right for you to taunt Tony in this way but when I went round the other week he got between me and the door, i had Jigs coming out everywhere :wink: 

Bean


----------



## leverb01507 (26 Feb 2011)

I can't see the images in this post is it me or is it just because it's an old post.
cheers.


----------



## JMcK (26 Feb 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2011)

The images are no longer available because the original links were image hosting locations that have either been moved/deleted or server shut down.


----------



## JMcK (26 Feb 2011)

Ta.


----------



## Bean (26 Feb 2011)

Quite likely as this is a very old post. If you tell me what you want to see i will see if I can take the photos for you. I have the bandsaw now.


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2011)

Ok, Correction: it was just a membership issue with original poster ID, Tony still has the pictures hosted.



Guest":3egsfnth said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's Bean's fault really.
> 
> ...



I've done similar with my 14" SIP machine, I also moved the lower guide bearing assembly inside the lower cabinet and lowered the table Mounting support about 20mm. The latter mod does mean I loose some of the table angle adjustment but that is not an issue for my turning blank and associated wood cutting.


----------



## leverb01507 (27 Feb 2011)

Cheers for that, that's great, really appreciate the pics.
Ben.


----------



## Bean (27 Feb 2011)

Ben just looking through the post and the photos are there in a quote 2 posts above. I can still take some photos if you want though.

Bill


----------

